# Signs of a happy bird



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

What are the signs of a happy bird?


----------



## koky (Aug 22, 2011)

i guess singing..
whistling (mine doesn't.she is very quite)
taking bath.he he
playing.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

What does it mean when they bob there head up and town? And also what does it mean when they make a high pitch little screeching noise?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

That's a baby bird noise...that's the sound a baby bird makes when they're hungry. How old is your bird? You need to keep an eye on your bird and make sure its eating food on its own and hasn't regressed.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

roxy culver said:


> That's a baby bird noise...that's the sound a baby bird makes when they're hungry. How old is your bird? You need to keep an eye on your bird and make sure its eating food on its own and hasn't regressed.


She is 1 month old. Oh let me tell you that is definatly not the reason why she is making that noise. I have never seen a bird eat so much in my whole life! She absolutly loves food so thats not it. Any other suggestions it could be? She usually does it when she is on my shoulder just hanging out and i pet her when she does it. I think it means she is satified and happy? Could that be it?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Are you sure she is only a month old (4 weeks old right ?) if she is then is is too young to be away from her parents


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

No shes fine. She is just a little bit older than a month. When we looked at what cockatiel i wanted at the breeders place Sunny was in a seprate pen with yonger cockatiel like her. The parents were in a sprate cage. You think she could be missing her parents? Na.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Heres a behaviour guide, it lists some behaviours that show their happy and other behaviours that our birds show, http://www.tailfeathersnetwork.com/birdinformation/behavior.php.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

That was very, very helpfull! Thank-you so much!


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Babies should not be away from their parents/handlers until they are at least 10 weeks old and have been completely weaned without begging at all for at least two weeks. Some babies wean sooner, but I've found most do not. I have some babies right now that are over 3 months old and still on one feeding a day. Those are baby begging sounds. I'd be very careful having a baby that is begging because just the act of bobbing their head takes up a lot of their energy reserves, causes stress for the bird, and can cause her to become ill.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

I can't do anything about it so i bet she will be ok. The bird breeder knew what he was doing.


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

Sorry Morla! My two cents worth!
If your Tiel is only just over four weeks old, I agree your Tiel is way to young to be weaned. It still needs hand feeding, to my mind. There must be something wrong with the dates you have been given.
Parent raised young do wean at an earlier age to hand raised. And I do not think they are fully weaned at seven to eight weeks. Hand raised sometimes take another two weeks to wean.
I would be worried! I know you say it is eating well! Can you check it's weight? And check it's crop after it has eaten?
So yes I think you are hearing begging noise.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

She eats just fine. Whenever she is hungry she digs right in! We are going to have an appointment with an avian vet soon so he will tell us if there is any problems with her. If she is to young, what am i going to do? Give her back to the breeder and wait for a month? She has already bonded to me and she is doing great here.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Contact the breeder and find out when she hatched


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

I will ask my mom and tell her!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I think that will be best then you know her birthday for next year


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Ya! I was actually going to make her birthday the day i got her but this is even better! Thanks! What are you suposed to get a cockatiel for there birthday?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

millet, toys and new perches or any other tiel products


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Awsome!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Renye (Mar 12, 2011)

If is a male, sing, whistle, talk...
If is a hen, low crest.
 lol


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

